# Front Seats 1965 GTo



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Just bought a 65 GTO and although the seats are OK, they need some TLC. There are some tears in the backs and the springs are (worn) sprung. I would like to have the seats re-sprung and replace the vinyl with leather. Not sure what I'll do with the back seats and rear back rest as they are in good condition. I have a new carpet kit that I would install if I can find a nice leather seat re-upholsterer. Any help?

Thanks,
ZRSTEVE


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

leather? hell no. even if they did a nice job it would bring the value of the car down. have it re-done with the correct reproduction morokahyde vinyl. stock '64 n '65 interiors in my opinion are very nice.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 the legendary seat covers are very good reproductions and the 65' pattern with the angled pleats and arrow head logo are IMO the sharpest stock interior of the day


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Seeing this is the modern goat section some '05 seats would be extremely comfortable and look great.


----------

